# Attaching a topper or handled.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There are many ways to attach a topper or handle. I use a 6 piece of 5/16th all thread or a large 5/16 hanger bolt and either epoxy or Gorilla glue. I like the hanger bolt the best. I will epoxy in the bolt end of the hanger bolt in place. When it is dry I can screw the handle up and down on the wood screw until I get the fit just right, then epoxy it in place. Had this picture from a class I did a few years ago,


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

That ought to be pretty sturdy. How do you make sure the hole is perpendicular when you drill it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Most of the time I use a hand drill. I use a small 2 inch hand square to line up the drill bit. But they are alittle off most of the time. That is why I do not epoxy the top until last. Using some chock on the top of the shaft shows me the area I need to sand to have a tight and flush fit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a sensible way to attach a topper. I use the same method but with a threaded steel ball with 2 inchs into the shank and 2 inches into the topper.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's pretty much how I did mine too.

I've seen some how-tos where the maker cut a wooden dowel in the end of the stick. I'm sure it's sturdy enough but I tend to be a bit over cautious and prefer some steel in my joint.

One way to get a flush fit in the joint is to put some sandpaper in the joint then spin the two pieces together to even out any gaps. It doesn't work if you're screwing the handle on though.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I go the all thread and epoxy route. I did some of my earlier pieces with wooden dowel and cabinet glue, they are holding up by I have more confidence in the all thread/epoxy joint.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

On my brass hamp headed cane I used a rasp and my pocket knife to curve the top of the cane till it fit just perfect, then I glued it on and let it dry over night and then I pre drilled holes for the 3 mounting holes. 10 years later it still going strong.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I just buy a 1 metre threaded bar and cut of what I want its pretty cheap so I don't screw it into the wood just use the correct size drill bit and epoxy it.

if I don't get it straight but mostly its near enough I just epoxy putty it fills any gaps and its strong


----------

